
Why don't Google sign emails? - pbhjpbhj
Google adsense sent me an email that looks just like a phishing email. It&#x27;s all good barring a &quot;Report.zip&quot; attachment. No signature?<p>Why are big internet companies still doing this? It&#x27;s not as bad as the ones that send you an email from a spoof-styled domain ... oh that&#x27;s Google again [and several others] google@elocation-google.com sends me adwords email with a link saying &quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.co.uk&#x2F;adwords&#x2F;coupons&#x2F;terms.html&quot; that actually goes to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;clicks.elocation-google.com&#x2F;email&#x2F;S-... exactly the m.o. of phishers.<p>Couldn&#x27;t they just use subdomains of the genuine domain, do some signing or other confirmations?<p>Seems the standards are very low in being able readily verify sender and content. Can we expect this to get better any time soon.
======
angry-hacker
Why is Adsense sending you a report by email anyway? I can't remember anything
like that happening to me. Can you ask it to do so from the admin panel?

Maybe the email was a phishing attempt?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It's genuine. I only recently set it to send a monthly report; just the
appearance is exactly that of a phishing email. Virus/malware scans showed
nothing, so looked at the attachment and it's proper - just a CSV report in a
ZIP.

I'm just surprised that we haven't got further than this with emails, it seems
so basic.

